# October 2018 PE Exam Takers



## PE Stamps (Oct 26, 2018)

Good luck to all those taking the PE and SE exams today and tomorrow.


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes absolutely! Knock em dead!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2018)

I just checked, and I still passed.  

I'm so happy to be at work today and NOT taking the PE exam.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Oct 26, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> I just checked, and I still passed.
> 
> I'm so happy to be at work today and NOT taking the PE exam.


Whoa whoa whoa.. didn't know they were fiddling with our PE test results. Mine still shows passed as well. Phew!

But people are now saying that they've seen strange things..like the "green" turn "red" on their NCEES page. Strange times folks!


----------



## timmer1026 (Oct 26, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.. didn't know they were fiddling with our PE test results. Mine still shows passed as well. Phew!
> 
> But people are now saying that they've seen strange things..like the "green" turn "red" on their NCEES page. Strange times folks!






matt267 PE said:


> I just checked, and I still passed.
> 
> I'm so happy to be at work today and NOT taking the PE exam.


Lol, glad I'm not the only one that checked this am


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Nov 10, 2018)

timmer1026 said:


> _Lol, glad I'm not the only one that checked this am ___


_  I still remember keeping my NCEES login up in a Webpage all day at work - until I finally went into Phase X (Depression) and began drinking White-Russians again.  Then one day (May 24th, 2018, one day shy of 6-weks after the test) I went out to lunch and headed over to a Wal-Mart near my office when I received that Email from NCEES.  I was afraid to check it through my Smart Phone for some crazy reason, so I turned around and just about ran back to my office._

_Before entering the final character of my NCEES password, I took the copy of Psalm 23 ("Yea though I walk through the valley of death"), from my wallet, read it to myself, and finished the login.  _

_When I saw  _
_  I looked up and gave thanks.  _

_Then I called over two of my co-workers to verify what I was seeing on the screen  _


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello;

I am PE Mechanical examinee in Machine Design and Materials discipline. I took the exam in October 2018. Does anyone know when exam results will be announced?


----------



## Mr. Zane (Nov 10, 2018)

Full Stack PE said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am PE Mechanical examinee in Machine Design and Materials discipline. I took the exam in October 2018. Does anyone know when exam results will be announced?


I know the answer but I am not going to release any information. 

As per EB's semi-annual "Welcome to the Suck" publication, the exam result is to be published Monday early morning. If you do not believe, ask @*RBHeadge PE. @txjennah, @vee043324, and @Audi driver, P.E.,  arty-smiley-048: *


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 12, 2018)

Full Stack PE said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am PE Mechanical examinee in Machine Design and Materials discipline. I took the exam in October 2018. Does anyone know when exam results will be announced?


When you get the email or letter stating your results are available.


----------



## Therm0Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Based on an updated model of the Zodiac and Mayan Calendar,  factoring in we are 2 years before and after a leap year, on top of the fact that the blue pencils were 1mm thicker than the green pencils I have concluded the date for exam release of the first states will be Thursday, Dec. 6 2018 at 11:47 AM EST.


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 12, 2018)

LyceeFruit said:


> When you get the email or letter stating your results are available.


That's funny. I actually asked a serious question. One of those days PE result date supposed to be announced.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 12, 2018)

Therm0Joe said:


> Based on an updated model of the Zodiac and Mayan Calendar,  factoring in we are 2 years before and after a leap year, on top of the fact that the blue pencils were 1mm thicker than the green pencils I have concluded the date for exam release of the first states will be Thursday, Dec. 6 2018 at 11:47 AM EST.


You forgot to include that this is the year of the Dog in the Chinese Zodiac. How does that change the release date.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 13, 2018)

Full Stack PE said:


> That's funny. I actually asked a serious question. One of those days PE result date supposed to be announced.


And I gave a serious answer.

There is no set date. And it varies from state to state. There's a post somewhere about it and you can look at the release maps for the last few exam cycles to see how much it varies every exam cycle.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Nov 13, 2018)

LyceeFruit said:


> And I gave a serious answer.
> 
> There is no set date. And it varies from state to state. There's a post somewhere about it and you can look at the release maps for the last few exam cycles to see how much it varies every exam cycle.


This is the 'suck' period.  Just try and stay away from sharp tools (especially knives), and of course firearms, until you get that [email protected]#$%^&amp; Email.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Nov 13, 2018)

Let's check with Nostradamus or the Maya Calendar.


----------



## ajc640 (Nov 13, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> This is the 'suck' period.  Just try and stay away from sharp tools (especially knives), and of course firearms, until you get that [email protected]#$%^&amp; Email.


you might want to stay away from knives and firearms after you get that email too... depending on results...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 14, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> This is the 'suck' period.  Just try and stay away from sharp tools (especially knives), and of course firearms, until you get that [email protected]#$%^&amp; Email.


This isn't my first rodeo. I'll be chill til early December. Then it's waiting to see that I failed again AND waiting for my bonus so...


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you guys, and Happy Thanksgiving   arty-smiley-048:


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Nov 27, 2018)

My thumb in the air (and not stating where I pulled it from) is next Wednesday.

I wish every luck and hoping 'the suck' ends quickly for all of you from this point.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 28, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> My thumb in the air (and not stating where I pulled it from) is next Wednesday.
> 
> I wish every luck and hoping 'the suck' ends quickly for all of you from this point.


Historically, there's about a week to go.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Dec 3, 2018)

LyceeFruit said:


> Historically, there's about a week to go.


I think it will be this week - probably Wednesday or Thursday.

I wish everyone who had to sit there for those 8-hours the best of luck :thumbs:


----------



## TX HookEM (Jan 24, 2019)

PE Stamps said:


> Good luck to all those taking the PE and SE exams today and tomorrow.


PE Stamps, are you still doing that 50-states giveaway? How do I get a discount code?


----------

